# "Going Postal" Movie - Hungary Casting Calls



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure how many of us live or plan to be in Hungary, but just hearing they were filming was exciting enough for me to want to share. Seems like Pratchett is also in the final phases of editing his new book, "Unseen Academicals", which is doubly exciting. Yay!

http://www.pjsmprints.com/news/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

A little more information... It's going to be directed by Jon Jones who hasn't done a thing that I'm familiar with. And here's some of the cast... Moist definitely doesn't look like he's going to be quite the forgettable face we might expect, but Pratchett has always been good at keeping the feel for the characters even when they aren't quite physically represented. Twoflower and Rincewind being good examples.

For those of us in Europe they're apparently wanting about 27 fans to head to Budapest for filming by sending applications to [email protected] - "which should include a photograph, which needs to be identifiably you, but does not need to be in costume." The deadline is 8 p.m. on Wednesday 29th July 2009 and they will draw the names on Thursday. Those interested should be available Monday and Tuesday 10/11th August (a maximum of 15 fans) and Friday 21st August (maximum of 12 fans) for filming and you will be provided with costumes, lunch and a 24 pound allowance per day. You just have to be able to get yourself to Hungary and find a place to stay.








Richard Coyle is Moist Von Lipwig.








David Suchet is Reacher Gilt.








Steve Pemberton is Drumknott.








Charles Dance is Lord Vetinari.








Claire Foy is Adora Belle Dearheart.








Ingrid Bolsø Berdal is Sergeant Angua.








Tamsin Greig is Miss Crisplock.








Marnix Van Den Broeke is Mr. Pump.








John Henshaw is Mr. Pony.








Jimmy Yuill is Mr. Spools.


----------

